# bayoubill's back again...



## bayoubill (Oct 11, 2011)

hello to old friends...


and adversaries...


----------



## Amelia (Oct 11, 2011)

Billy!!!!!!!!!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5fsqYctXgM]Bill Haley - Rock Around The Clock (1956) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm wondering how many adversaries you could have accumulated in 8 posts?

Musta been a helluva flame.


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 11, 2011)

Amelia said:


> Billy!!!!!!!!!




Batweasel...!!! (insert hug smilie and dancing smilie here)


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 13, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> I'm wondering how many adversaries you could have accumulated in 8 posts?
> 
> Musta been a helluva flame.




adversaries accumulated elsewhere...


----------



## Amelia (Oct 13, 2011)

Ironic sig link.


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 13, 2011)

Amelia said:


> Ironic sig link.



need good lolkatz pic...


----------



## Amelia (Oct 13, 2011)

What song did it used to play?


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 13, 2011)

Amelia said:


> What song did it used to play?



it was the final scene from Kill Bill...

where Bill receives the Five Point Palm Exploding Heart Technique...


----------



## Amelia (Oct 13, 2011)

oooooh  .... thanks for clarifying.  ( :


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqBCpeMNLNQ&feature=related]The baby slowskys first word:"eshlow" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to USMB, bayoubill.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> hello to old friends...
> 
> 
> and adversaries...



And we've been expecting you.........






Welcome back!


----------



## PredFan (Oct 13, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> hello to old friends...
> 
> 
> and adversaries...



Bill my friend, what's up?


----------



## jillian (Oct 13, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> I'm wondering how many adversaries you could have accumulated in 8 posts?
> 
> Musta been a helluva flame.



He must have been important on hannity


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 13, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> hello to old friends...
> 
> 
> and adversaries...



Well holy toledo. what the hell did you do wrong now? I have been thru 2 dogs dying and one rescue cat hitting the dust on me and I've made it thru 2 temp bans and you still get yourself banned on hannity?

I love you Bill. You are some funny.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 13, 2011)

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering how many adversaries you could have accumulated in 8 posts?
> ...



He's up there on my top ten posters. Seriously Jillian, he's a doll. And a good guy. When you talk to Bayou Bill you get the real deal. You don't get that on the net. He's a person you can trust with your heart.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 13, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> hello to old friends...
> 
> 
> and adversaries...



You are new to me and I ***WELCOME*** you heartily.....


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 14, 2011)

PredFan said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > hello to old friends...
> ...



meh... three-day time out for you...?!

I can't remember the last time I got one of those lame li'l slaps on the hands...

you've obviously got to up your game...


'k... seriously... you have no idea how much I love seeing your post...


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 14, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > hello to old friends...
> ...



honest, TD... I didn't do anything wrong... except to live on Lee's bad side...


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 14, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Thanks for that, TD... but, Holy Christmas...?!  How can I possibly live up to these expectations...?!


----------



## PredFan (Oct 14, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



I have to say that I may not bother to go back there after finding this place.


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 14, 2011)

PredFan said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



ah feel yer pain...


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 14, 2011)

TD makes me wanna head up to western Canada, take her into my arms, and relive my reckless youth... 

meantime, how 'bout a tune...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9mSAT7tX2Q]Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 14, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> hello to old friends...
> 
> 
> and adversaries...



Glad you popped up here, that other place just isnt the same without you annoying the mods.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 14, 2011)

strollingbones will be happy to find more hannity maggots.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 14, 2011)

PredFan said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Its the shit man....


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 14, 2011)

JWBooth said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > hello to old friends...
> ...



what can I say...?


it's in my nature to get in the face of hard-ass authoritarian-type folks who have no sense of humor...


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 14, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



You succeeded with that prick.


----------



## jillian (Oct 14, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



we'll check him out. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 14, 2011)

JWBooth said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



yeah sure... but still trying to instill a sense of humor in him... haven't given up yet...


----------



## noose4 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well hello there!!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 14, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...


You too, huh?


----------



## Toro (Oct 14, 2011)

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering how many adversaries you could have accumulated in 8 posts?
> ...



Which is kind of like being the most powerful hockey team in Trinidad.


Anyways, welcome Bill.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 14, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> strollingbones will be happy to find more hannity maggots.


Maybe the broom-up-the-ass little stoner hag would be happier posting over at DU or Ed Schultz.


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

noose4 said:


> Well hello there!!



lol... don't I know you from somewhere...?


----------



## noose4 (Oct 15, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Well hello there!!
> ...




Perhaps.......


----------

